# Shardha Pooran Granth



## ramandeep kaur beesla

hello everyone.. i am just 1 post old in this forum..

i was searching some religious books in our pooja room at home.. then i saw a book.. it was containing various shabads from guru granth sahib ji .. all for different purposes...
also known as guru shabad sidhi...

first shabad in it is Mool mantar sahib... its for every manokamna

they should be recited in morning.. amrit vela.. with 108 beaded maala...

n for about 40 days...

i want more info regarding this.. has anyone tried this?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

This is not as per gurmatt.
Mumbo jumbo stuff roundly condemned in sggs gurbani.
Such is favourite of dhongee fake babas and brahmgyanis...beware.
Gurbani is not a mantar or jantar..its a straight and narrow path towards practsing the gurbani.


----------



## Harry Haller

> they should be recited in morning.. amrit vela.. with 108 beaded maala...
> 
> n for about 40 days...



its 127 beaded purple malas for exactly 45 days, but it only works if you dress completely in white, with white make up, a big red smiley face, and a red nose.


----------



## spnadmin

There are a variety of threads already posted at SPN that clearly reveal the wrong-headedness of making a ritual of Gurbani. The effort takes Sikhi and Gurbani in the direction of many other faiths where numbers, repetition and counting things out is confused with more holiness and piety. Those who accept ritual and repetition believe that more grace is gained from ritual and repetition. They believe the more, the better. Yet, grace is granted by the Guru in spite of what practices we take on, and is free for the asking, no penalties and no expectations. Guru Nanak made it his life's work to free the mind, heart and soul from such practices. Bibek is dulled by such. Here is one thread where the problem has been discussed. There are of course others.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/india/40286-reading-calculated-banis.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

This Fake Granth is being connected to the August name of Shaheed Bhai taru Singh..to con sikhs...the custodians of the Gurdwara in his name claim they found it buried there...I have a complete copy and have read it from A-Z...dont be fooled.:noticekudi:


----------



## Luckysingh

I thought it was Bhai Mani Singh ji ??
Then again, my uncle's name is also the same and he's the biggest punjabi conman !


----------



## Ishna

I thought Bhai Mani Singh ji was responsible for putting the Dasam Granth together?


----------



## spnadmin

Shardha Puran Granth and Dasam Granth are 2 completely different problems in the long story of granths with dubious parentage.

Bhai Mani Singh has no connection to Shardha Puran Granth. People only claim he does because the granth was supposedly revealed in verse by Dasam Pita, and Bhai Mani Singh supposedly took dictation.
The so-called "granth" is really a pothi of passages (mantars and yantars  ) arranged according to hidden numerological patterns that have secret meanings, and according to other cryptic patterns. The selections of verses are linked to so-called magical properties of the verses to cure ailments, repel evil and curses, and the like. Recitations are prescribed for particular times of the day. The number of recitations is also prescribed. That is where the idea of a Sharda Puran Granth *paat,* or prescribed recitation, comes from. Unlike the normal paat, there are different paats for different folk, depending on your problem, recited at different times of day, and a different number of times. 

Not only is Shardha paat contrary to the teachings of Guru Nanak, it is also completely contrary to the rehat maryada, although some sects within Sikhism give it high marks. Closest thing to compare it to would be a book of spells to counteract sorcery and ill-fortune. Others would liken Shardha paat to a kind of pooja.
:whatzpointkudi: :whistlingkudi:


----------



## spnadmin

To add ... and like all other babawale, deerawale practices... you have to rely on an expert to find the right pooja paat for you because only an expert knows how to interpret the pothi correctly.

Now "What does Shardha Mean? See http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/36969-what-does-the-word-shardha-mean.html  Complete opposite of what happens in Sharda paat.


----------



## Luckysingh

> Not only is Shardha paat contrary to the teachings of Guru Nanak, it is also completely contrary to the rehat maryada, although some sects within Sikhism give it high marks. Closest thing to compare it to would be a book of spells to counteract sorcery and ill-fortune. Others would liken Shardha paat to a kind of pooja.


 
HEY that sounds cool- a book of spells !
We can have our own Harry Potter or Harry da Potha


----------



## Arvind

Recently, I came across attached file 'Simran kive kariye'... and find beautiful things about 'how to do simran' in this.

Hope that helps.

Cheers, Arvind.


----------

